# Mondio has a brand new forum



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

http://usmondioring.org/forums/index.php?sid=aca26c6b22eaee279b74b1ce23f3d84f

This link should work. Lisa Geller, president extrordinare, and Sharon Novak, Mondio ringer extrordinare, came up with a new design for our poor tired website.

I am not sure who else gets to be extrordinare, but there are probably others who worked on this. If someone wants to add them, and make me look good, that would be great.

Hopefully this will be a great place to ask MR questions and post video. The added bonus........... wait for it....................... I AM NOT MODERATED ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------

